# Discovery bar



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I believe the line of rubbish at the top of the screen is called the Discovery Bar. Is it really true that this can't be removed, I find it difficult to believe. It is such a waste of space for something I will probably never use.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

For me it's currently suggesting Harry Hill, which is pointless because I already have a Series Link for him.

However, I'm going to wait a while before passing judgement. Tonight I had a look in Browse TV, and there's an awful lot on there I probably won't be bothering with. Having something on the home page does mean I am more likely to notice it. They just need to get the content right.

I'm not entirely sure what it's for, to be honest. We already have Suggestions. Sometimes it seems like it's supposed to Suggestions on steroids, and sometimes it seems like adverts for things VM want to push at us.


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

It pushes suggestions it thinks you might like and VM think you might like based on viewing habits and "thumbs up/down" selection, the more you use "thumbs" the better at suggestions it gets.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Can't remember where I found it, but I did find an option to alter what gets shown. Not sure if you could unselect everything.
I remember seeing 'hints and tips' 'suggestions' and other things you could untick.
If I find the option again I will post on here, you can maybe at least reduce the things shown


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Can't remember where I found it, but I did find an option to alter what gets shown. Not sure if you could unselect everything.
> I remember seeing 'hints and tips' 'suggestions' and other things you could untick.
> If I find the option again I will post on here, you can maybe at least reduce the things shown


Yeah, you can customise to show more of "this" and less of "that" in the settings menu.

I like the Discovery bar, it's reminded me of a few shows i may like.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> I like the Discovery bar, it's reminded me of a few shows i may like.


I like the fact that for me it's picked out shows that I have forgot to set a series link for


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

WooLLsterQ said:


> It pushes suggestions it thinks you might like and VM think you might like based on viewing habits and "thumbs up/down" selection, the more you use "thumbs" the better at suggestions it gets.


It doesn't just include programmes, though. Mine now has "Sci-Fi and Fantasy" movies, which is a short-cut to that section of Browse TV, that got added because I used a Thumbs Up on it. In general, it includes so much stuff that I already have series links for, that I have to wonder if it is intended partly as a set of short-cuts.

If so, it could be useful, except it doesn't really work as short-cuts because I have to scroll the Discovery Bar to find things in it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have to say that I think the Discovery Bar is my "the worst thing about Tivo". Not a fan of it.


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

Digital Fanatic said:


> I like the Discovery bar, it's reminded me of a few shows i may like.


I have to admit to liking it too, I think it brightens up the menu & it's reminded me to set up a couple of Season Passes (sorry ... Series Links) that I'd missed :up:


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

To me it is simply an annoyance that detracts from the simplicity of the classic TIVO menu screen. At the very least there should be an option to turn it off completely.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

John McE said:


> To me it is simply an annoyance that detracts from the simplicity of the classic TIVO menu screen. At the very least there should be an option to turn it off completely.


Absolutely agree


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I have mixed feelings. I think it makes the interface cluttered looking (I said this on here ages ago when the first screen shots came out), and when stuff I don't like or have thumbed down appear there, it annoys me.

BUT... I have to admit I've had at least 4-5 occasions so far where something has appeared in there, and I've thought "Oh yeah - must record that" or "Oh, I didn't know that was showing at the moment". So, it's hard to criticise from that point of view.

I'm all for choice and customisation though. It would be good if you could turn it off if you wanted to. Hard to see how the interface could handle it though, without just leaving a massive hole at the top.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

warrenrb said:


> I have mixed feelings. I think it makes the interface cluttered looking (I said this on here ages ago when the first screen shots came out), and when stuff I don't like or have thumbed down appear there, it annoys me.
> 
> BUT... I have to admit I've had at least 4-5 occasions so far where something has appeared in there, and I've thought "Oh yeah - must record that" or "Oh, I didn't know that was showing at the moment". So, it's hard to criticise from that point of view.
> 
> I'm all for choice and customisation though. It would be good if you could turn it off if you wanted to. Hard to see how the interface could handle it though, without just leaving a massive hole at the top.


Have you customised it yet? You can go in to the settings and change the type of programmes it shows. If you are seeing stuff you've thumbed down, then they must be a "pick of the week", but this can be changed.

*Settings > Display & Subtitles > Improve Discovery Bar Recommendations*


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

I quite like how it adds a splash of colour and variety to the home screen, but I find it a bit cumbersome and lathargic to navigate through. Like Digital Fanatic, it has helped me remember some shows I may have forgotten about though


----------



## sminkypinky (Feb 4, 2011)

I get the feeling that the discovery bar may well be used as a tool to attract new channels and apps to Virgin. If it can be configured in such a way that it counts how many times a programme is viewed or recorded after appearing in the discovery bar, this would become a useful way for Virgin to persuade new providers to bring their content to the platform. If providers can see that customers are clicking through from there, they may see the benefit of advertising themselves on there.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Have you customised it yet? You can go in to the settings and change the type of programmes it shows. If you are seeing stuff you've thumbed down, then they must be a "pick of the week", but this can be changed.
> 
> *Settings > Display & Subtitles > Improve Discovery Bar Recommendations*


Yes, I have done that. I just wish there was an 'off' as well as a 'less'. I'm not fond of the 'Recommended because... we love it, we hope you will too' ones.

It IS surprisingly sluggish too, as someone else mentioned. I'm surprised to see it loading images as I scroll. I would have expected it to have already cached the whole row on it's initial load, rather than loading on demand...

...although as I type this, I realise that way would be potentially more efficient if people don't scroll the bar most of the time to not load unnecessary graphics. Hmmm.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Out of interest, would the recommendation I mentioned above be covered by "Highlights" in the settings? At the moment I have set the following:

What's New - Standard
What's Popular - Less (this is what I assumed they were under)
Tips & Tricks - Standard (what is this?)
TV - Standard
Movies - Standard
Only Rent or Buy - Less
Collections - Standard
Categories - Standard
Suggestions - More
Partner Recommendations - Less (What are these? Presumably broadcasts pimping their shows?)
People - Less
Highlights - Standard (I may lower this)
Advertising - Less (Again, what is this, and how is it different from Partner Recommendations?)

If you can clarify what any of these are DF (I hope DF isn't over familiar  ) that would be useful. Cheers.


----------

